# FRa Mango V2 and Fra mango



## BUSDRIVER (8/12/20)

So ive made a few recipes :

Credit goes to Stompieza - https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3819515/Stompies Mango

Letting it steep 

want your thoughts on the Frandy range namely:

1) Fra mango v2 - what % and what steep time - i mixed at 4% single to test , off the shake its KAK muted, 
2) also did a seperate mix on today https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3824733/Mango+TriFokta

3) i also have a mango single falvour called Frandy mango Shake - 5% - any ideas on recipes and % and steep time

Other flavours i have in my stash include:

Bana cream TFA - normally3% for mouth feel and kushman type 
FLV mango
FE mango

I'm searching for a Phat Phog clone remix 


i havent seen much forums and discussions around the V2 mango from frandy and Cxxxp rates this the best hes tried

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (21/12/20)

update ...after a 10 day steep the stompie mango ( which i made 1litre of is probable the best tasting mango I've ever vaped and better than phatphog or kushman, this requires a longer steep (2- 3 weeks and the flavour comes out) holy mother of all vape , suggest if you do try this to give it a good steep @StompieZA . give this one a try folks - the search for mango utopia is getting closer - https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3819515/saved

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (22/12/20)

Glad i could help bru!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

